# The longest you have gone without a bowel movement.



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello fellow sufferers of IBS.I was wondering if maybe y'all could give me some reference points as to how bad I have it on the IBS-C scale. Sometimes I can go over a week without having a bowel movement even with the help of laxatives......I wish this was some sort of super power but unfortunatley it makes my life miserable. I am curious to know how common this is as I am only 20 years old. Thanks for any replies!Cassandra


----------



## leamon1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am 25 and when I was 18 I hadn't gone for about 3 weeks and at one point could hardly walk and was puking. I don't think its "normal" to go without pooping for longer than a day to 3 days max. I've been diagnosed with ibs-c and Amitza helped for about 3 months and now it no longer works i'm miserable and I don't know what to do. I started smoking at 18 and it helped my ibs... A year and a half ago I quit smoking and my ibs came back with a vengeance I'm not saying start smoking please don't...it's just sometimes wonder whats more harmful.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it feels like a curse, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. It it seems odd that IBS is not often mentioned in the media and its something you seldom hear about but it affects so many people. People should not be going weeks without having a bowel movement, I mean that is a big freakin deal. I know this sounds silly but there should be IBS awareness day or something, and more research going into it because so many people are just shrugged off and left to cure themselves. I take 4 tbsps of psyllium daily, and 1 dosage of polyethylene glycol 3350 and suddenly neither of them are working. I am on my period though which might have something to do with it but usually that makes thing better not worse. Maybe the smoking helped you relax? That is another thing that gets me....I don't understand how IBS could be neurological or psychosomatic and nothinbg can be done about it. What does that require? Serious psychotherapy? Why is there such an epedemic of IBS in the western world? Questions questions and more questions.......


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing. went to my dr today as i haven't been to the toilet in 2.5weeks. he was very concerned and gave me laxido (polyethylene glycol) and told me to take the dosage marked 'feacal impaction' for 3 days. im not happy about it, but really need to get this sorted.i think there are a lot of illnesses that have a psychological component that we dont know about. i think thats why certain people react well to treatments that others dont. for example, H.pylioi (sp?) the bacterial that is present in many ulcers, is present in nearly every person in the developing world, and yet they dont have ulcers. therefore the bacteria in itself cannot be the cause of ulcers, there must be some other contributing factor in the western diet and/or lifestyle.


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

the longest I went with out going to the bathroom is 1 year .


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

The longest i went without having a bm was three month. I remember it well. I wish i didn't. lol. It usually takes me four weeks, before i'm ill with my i.b.s again. When i get ill with it and have my menstrual cycle, at the same time, i feel floored, and i let it get to me. It's probably just the menstrual cycle, making me feel more emotional, otherwise i wouldn't let it try to get me all emotional.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

[/quote] The longest i went without going to the bathroom is 1 year.[/quote]Wowzers! I can imagine how much pain you must've been in, after not going THAT long.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

paraAdrian said:


> the longest I went with out going to the bathroom is 1 year .


WHOA I did not think that was humanly possible.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I tell you what. I'm gonna go eat a slice of cheesecake. Even if my bowel doesn't like it. I fancy some cheesecake. I won't let this illness ruin my day, goddamnit. lol


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

SarahLund said:


> I tell you what. I'm gonna go eat a slice of cheesecake. Even if my bowel doesn't like it. I fancy some cheesecake. I won't let this illness ruin my day, goddamnit. lol


damn right!


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the longest I've gone is 3 weeks. I'm a newbie, but, have had success with domperidone, fiber & excercise. I almost go daily, when I was a 2x/wk kinda girl. I'm hating life right now because I'm having a flare up. I hate being in pain, looking 6 months pregnant, & the ACNE???


----------



## Burlarr (Sep 23, 2012)

For me it was 17 days, I was traveling and that is never good time for me.


----------



## Wonderlust (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, I feel terrible when it's 3 or 4 days w/o a BM, I can't even imagine some of these time periods people have gone. I don't even understand, where does the food go? Is this while eating regular meals? The year one doesn't even seem possible, what's the alternative to bowel movements? Surely the body has to get rid of wastes somehow in that period.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

Longest I've ever gone without one was about three weeks and God it was painful when I finally went. Fiber and IBS-C are good and bad...Good because eventually you'll go, but when you haven't gone in a while it's severely painful. At least for me it was.


----------



## Butterfly123 (Sep 29, 2012)

leeniepie said:


> i was wondering the same thing. went to my dr today as i haven't been to the toilet in 2.5weeks. he was very concerned and gave me laxido (polyethylene glycol) and told me to take the dosage marked 'feacal impaction' for 3 days. im not happy about it, but really need to get this sorted.i think there are a lot of illnesses that have a psychological component that we dont know about. i think thats why certain people react well to treatments that others dont. for example, H.pylioi (sp?) the bacterial that is present in many ulcers, is present in nearly every person in the developing world, and yet they dont have ulcers. therefore the bacteria in itself cannot be the cause of ulcers, there must be some other contributing factor in the western diet and/or lifestyle.


----------



## Butterfly123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Its funny you mention Hpylori because I found out through a blood test that my doctor did that I had the anti bodies which meant at one point I had the infection and at any point can get it back. I find that doctors dont telll you everything they find like there supposed to. I had abnormal liver functions and had no idea until my doctor wrote a report to a hospital I was at and that's how I found out about the Hpylori antibodies too. Those tests were done two months prior.


----------



## claire7800 (Sep 30, 2012)

hi everyone i have chronic constipation and anixity and i also have a eating disorder where i cannot eat solid food anyways i havent had a bm for 8 days now and dont have the urge to go but have bad stomach pains and pressure anyone got any ideas or tips please i suffer anywaysanddont usually go for 4/5 days at atime but now im stuggling i have a toddler and i suffer on a daily basis with ibs pain etc but 8 days and no bm is crippling me =( sometimes i have to manually remove the poo but there is nothing there to remove please help xx







sorry for being so graphic xx


----------



## Lynee (Sep 9, 2012)

TheOutlookChild said:


> Hello fellow sufferers of IBS.I was wondering if maybe y'all could give me some reference points as to how bad I have it on the IBS-C scale. Sometimes I can go over a week without having a bowel movement even with the help of laxatives......I wish this was some sort of super power but unfortunatley it makes my life miserable. I am curious to know how common this is as I am only 20 years old. Thanks for any replies!Cassandra


I tried Resotran but it made my bladder reactive so I always had to pee. Even though it helped with constipation, I couldn't function running to the bathroom! So I did some online research and found that lots of Soluble Fiber is what moves the BM. I researched foods with solutble fiber and started eating more.....dried fruits, apples, oatmeal, Benefiber, etc. I also take some Resoralax with dinner NOT at night to help move the food through my colon easier. And MOST importantly with any fiber is WATER or liquid....LOTS! You can't just take psyllium without lots of liquid.All of this is helping after months of constipation. In fact, I'm getting too loose. (Never thought I'd say that!!)It's not healthy to not go for more than a week. You can get bowel obstruction, etc and this is serious.One other thing I learned from a Dr in Florida, was to drink WITH meals to keep BM's soft. I was drinking after meals and had to learn to fill a glass of water and make sure to drink it AS I ate. Right now all of this is helping me a lot. Google Soluble fibers and see what you can add. But DRINK, DRINK!! Apparently insoluble fibers are not good for IBS sufferers.Good luck!


----------

